# strange undercarriage noises in cold weather



## woaphokquawon (Dec 19, 2012)

95 Maxima....driving over pass. All at once vibration like a tie rod when exceeded 45 mph. Consistent. Ended instantly when tapped brakes or accelerated. Got to lower elevation, slightly warmer, and instantly the vibration ended and car acted like nothing wrong. Frozen something, ice somewhere that broke free, tie rod. Just vibration...no noises. Stumped. Help.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

You mean like when a chunk of ice gets frozen on the rim and makes the tire go out of balance, then it warms up, the ice melts off, and you can't find the problem any more?


----------

